# Leaving frogs for weekends



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

I was wondering if it would be bad leaving frogs unattended for the weekend as long as a i leave a good amount of food for them. I do alot of traveling and was wondering if I need to find someone to feed them or if i could just put some crickets or something in there to keep them fed.

Species would be patricia tincs.

Any suggestions for feeding these fellas in general.


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

If you are gone for 2-3 days it shouldn't be a problem. The biggest things I worry about are temperature and humidity. Just make sure you leave the A/C on and spray heavily before you go. I usually just leave the lights off if I am not going to home to make sure they don't overheat. I feed heavily before I go for several days. To make sure the tank stays humid, I recommend a water feature of some kind, even if it is a bowl of water with a small pump circulating it.


----------



## AlexanderStubbs (Feb 18, 2004)

You may want to consider putting a culture in the tank with them if you will be gone for more than a few days. I would not suggest putting a large number of crickets in the tank, they can harass the frogs. If you will be gone for only two or three days you really should not worry about it, just put the lights on a timer and seed the tank with springtails.

Alexander


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

what do u recommend about feeding in general in terms of what and how much and how.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*weekend*

If I am gone for 2 days I don't worry about food. Longer than 3d I usually get someone to come in sometime in the middle of when I am away and feed. 
I have made up some extra cultures a few weeks before a scheduled trip and just left them open in the tank, laying on the side for longer trips away.
I would agree temperature and humidity are bigger issues, even for 1-2 days away. +AC/ Open windows/ lower light levels and seal off screened areas with plastic wrap to keep in humidity.
I feed daily with dusted flys. Probably 15-20 flys per larger frog. The smaller frogs usually have flies in the tanks at all times, left overs from my overfeeding! Noone is overweight yet.
I would imagine the more sophisticated amongst us vary their feedings based an breeding, seasonal cycles, frog plumpness etc....

Shawn


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok at the moment I have no fruit fly culture nor have i started one. What you recommend doing until i get my culture started. I will start one today but also plan on getting my frogs today, should i just buy a couple hundred flies to get me started (for the frogs and the culture?)


----------



## AlexanderStubbs (Feb 18, 2004)

I would suggest just buying a culture or two, that is usually the fastest way to get started.

Alexander


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

Can my terrerium be sprayed with tap water or should i use a water pruifying solution or would brita filter water be ok?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*tap water*

tap water is usually OK but can leave spots on the glass. I use R/O water. You can buy DI water by the gallon that works fine for 2-3 terrariums.

Shawn


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

what is DI and RO water?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

distilled and reverse osmosis water. You can buy jugs of it at most stores in the water section amongst the spring water.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Be careful of tap water, use a chlorine/chloramin remover like amquel or prime before using it, most cities' water has a very high level of dissolved solids which will cause water spots on your glass.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*tap water*

I agree. Should use tap water conditioner if going to use it. I would stick with jugs of R/O, DI water or well water (what we have up here in NH)....

Shawn


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

you should cruise through the food section on the board. there was a fairly recent post called something like 'frogs getting fatter while i'm on vacation' which had a really clever design for homemade automatic feeding dispenser. there is also a faq section there. good luck with your new babies!


----------

